# my next stirling engine



## deatharena89 (Jan 2, 2010)

hello everyone iam going to make a new stirling engine the design of my own....iam going to use the machines available in my collage....
the materials used are
1.sprite tin can.
2.5ml glass syringe.
3.metallic flywheel.
4.wooden stand.
here's the picture how it looks like.


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi deatharena89,

This looks interesting, I'll keep popping in to see how things pan out for you.
Good luck. Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## deatharena89 (Jan 10, 2010)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> Hi deatharena89,
> 
> This looks interesting, I'll keep popping in to see how things pan out for you.
> Good luck. Thm:
> ...


thank you sir you will see this engine running after four days...because iam going to finish...


----------

